# Apalachicola?



## Guest

Anyone fishing Apalachicola this week, or last week? Any suggestions?


----------



## bobber

Bit east of there, but fished Appalachee Bay, St Marks to Ecofina, all last week. Trout flats were loaded with slot fish, flounder and macks thrown in, 4-6' Many reds in shallow too. We used jigs and tails, spoons, and spinnerbaits - everything worked at one time or another. Water clarity was good to fair, temps in the low 70's, not too much grass on the surface yet.
Love it up there!


----------



## Zika

Lot of reds around in the usual haunts. Bit finicky this week with the 'tweener moon. Trout have been pretty scarce all spring, though.


----------



## Sublime

I suggest the 14oz Ribeye at Up the Stairs since I don't see the entrée I got the last time on the menu.


----------



## Guest

Sublime said:


> I suggest the 14oz Ribeye at Up the Stairs since I don't see the entrée I got the last time on the menu.


I like your suggestion!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Ok ok I'll say it.......... Tarpon.


----------



## jmrodandgun

DeepSouthFly said:


> Ok ok I'll say it.......... Tarpon.


That's a weird way to spell Texas


----------



## Guest

How about up in the rivers?


----------



## Brice Bishop

I like to fish the northeast corner of st Vincent island. It’s called dry bar and extends several hundred yards into the water. Great spot for reds and trout. Casting on the back side of the bar on an outgoing tide


----------

